# New Podcast episodes: Are Mosin Nagants still a valid prepper gun choice?



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

This week's 3BY podcast (CLICKY).

A subject near and dear to my heart....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes they are, Mosin Nagants are very rugged rifles, and are perfectly suited for general use, and survival.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> Yes they are, Mosin Nagants are very rugged rifles, and are perfectly suited for general use, and survival.


While true (and I am a fanboy of them, I own 20somthing Mosins) I do question whether at $250 they are a very good choice for preppers.

At $69 (which is what they were when I bought most of mine) they absolutely were, especially when you could spend $120 for a case of 880 rounds (or 640 rounds on stripper clips).

Now? Bullets cost as much as a .308, the guns cost as much as a used .308 and unlike a Savage Axis type .308 Mosins are hard to put scopes on.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

The price of them is way to hight now...if you can find one localy. $275+ for a beat up commie rifle is to much. They make new crap rifles that are in that price range now.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure beats a knife, spear, club, fist, sling shot, bow, etc.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Informative podcast. Thanks.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

They basically are an accurate, hard hitting, big cartridge rifle.

BUT, . . . they are heavy, bulky, . . . not necessarily accurate, though they can be if the right things are done to it, . . . many are long beyond that stage however.

AND, . . . for the same price as the rifle and a case of ammo, . . . you can buy a good AR, . . . which given the political climate of the day, . . . it will serve you far better than the "trusy Rusky rifle".

There is one that belongs to my son, . . . sitting in the back corner of my gun safe, . . . and if it waits for me to get it out, . . . well, . . . it'll get a lot older I'm thinking.

EDITED: One more thing, . . . if you are a skinny college kid spending dad's money, . . . and you buy one of these, . . . and you and your two skinny college kid buddies go to a local range to shoot it, . . . ask somebody to show you how. Otherwise some of the old timers may have a conniption fit watching you get kicked on your skinny butt. 

Y'all can probably figure out how I happened to have that conniption fit.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad I got mine long ago when prices were low and same on ammo crates. I have all but one in my break glass in case of war collection.
I keep an M44 out and available and i just like to shoot it! I still see a few OK deals out there but most prices are crazy now
and same with the ammo.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I have a Finn M39 that I just got to fire for the first time a week or so ago. Indoor range so had to fire from standing position and I will say it did recoil more than I expected from such a heavy gun, but it was plenty manageable and quite a bit of fun. First time firing bolt action and first time firing something larger than a 5.56.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

For not much more than the current Mosin prices you can get a good, sturdy rifle that is light years ahead - a military surplus Mauser.
Any of the super budget synthetic stock bolt action rifles for $300 or less are piles-o-crap in comparison to a good Mauser.

I picked up a German K98k that had been sporterized by the American who brought it back from WWII for the total price of $188. All I had to do was buy a magazine spring from Numrich - $7 plus shipping.
My latest is a numbers matching 1944 Turkish that cost me $250.
I also have a Yugo rework K98k that is sweet.

I have, and they are available, a scout scope mount that pins in place of the rear sight leaf. I might do that to the one that is already sporterized. 

I got my two Mosins when they were still cheap, and I'll hang on to them as part of my WWII collection. A 1943 Izshevsk 91/30, and a 1948 Izshevsk M44. But either would be one of the last rifles I would grab for anything other than a sunny day at the range.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

At $275 I do not see any new production rifle that would hold up to the abysmal condtions of the Russian Front in two world wars. If long term SHTF does not mean utter durability and reliability then what does?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

While I'm glad I have mine (M44), got it early like others here, I wouldn't pay the prices being asked now. I'm getting pretty low on surplus ammo, it's hard to find and priced accordingly. Commercial soft point ammo costs about $1 per round, I've got 100 rounds of it left and it's brass. Look elsewhere for low priced prepper rifle, RPD is on point about seeking out a surplus Mauser. Ammo (and components) more readily available and cheaper. Sure miss my long ago departed Chilean M95 Mauser. One day... one day


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Any good milsurp or commercial made bolt rifle has a place in yours or my preps. Like any tool learn how to use it properly.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Sure beats a knife, spear, club, fist, sling shot, bow, etc.


The question is, does it beat (for exactly the same money) a brand new Savage Axis .308 scope ready with a great trigger? The Mosin is a gun that's more than 2 pounds heavier, 8 inches longer & far less accurate than the Axis, is very difficult to put a solid rifle regular eye-relief scope on, that has a crappy trigger and that kicks like a mule?

That, to me, is the question.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> At $275 I do not see any new production rifle that would hold up to the abysmal conditions of the Russian Front in two world wars. If long term SHTF does not mean utter durability and reliability then what does?


With all due respect, most SHTF scenarios will not resemble the Russian front unless we move to the arctic circle.

I get that you want a "tough gun" but a bolt-action rifle in a SHTF scenario is a hunting gun and with proper maintenance (i.e. cleaning and oiling) any modern gun should do just fine.

Honestly, if we end up in a TEOTWAWKI SHTF situation, there will be many, many guns available after about 6 months to those few who are left.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> While true (and I am a fanboy of them, I own 20somthing Mosins) I do question whether at $250 they are a very good choice for preppers.
> 
> At $69 (which is what they were when I bought most of mine) they absolutely were, especially when you could spend $120 for a case of 880 rounds (or 640 rounds on stripper clips).
> 
> Now? Bullets cost as much as a .308, the guns cost as much as a used .308 and unlike a Savage Axis type .308 Mosins are hard to put scopes on.


I stand corrected, yet again I am behind the curve. I must live in the 1990's, when ya could get a Mosin, or a Makarov, and ammo cheap-like. And, now, reading your post why even consider it? 
Yes, I am flip-flopping, and running for the tall grass, so I don't look any dumber than I am. Because I had a .308 Win. Savage M99, and it is a pretty good gun: and if that is the choice, I would take the Savage. Mine looked about like this one, and I got it cheap.
View attachment 51354


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> With all due respect, most SHTF scenarios will not resemble the Russian front unless we move to the arctic circle.
> 
> I get that you want a "tough gun" but a bolt-action rifle in a SHTF scenario is a hunting gun and with proper maintenance (i.e. cleaning and oiling) any modern gun should do just fine.
> 
> Honestly, if we end up in a TEOTWAWKI SHTF situation, there will be many, many guns available after about 6 months to those few who are left.


I respect your opinion and I would say in most situations your position is sound. I do look hard at durability/reliability for things that I am betting my life and my family's life on. I probably made some choices others would do differently but we all have unique situations or abilities that we bring to the table. I tend to like tried and proven weapons that preformed well despite conditions that cause others to malfunction and that is not limited to the Mosin Nagant.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> They basically are an accurate, hard hitting, big cartridge rifle.
> 
> BUT, . . . they are heavy, bulky, . . . not necessarily accurate, though they can be if the right things are done to it, . . . many are long beyond that stage however.
> 
> ...


I've gotta agree in a big way!

I checked gunbroker when I saw this post just to see whats up with pricing and Mosins where going for around 200+, even the chinese copies. I've seen low end value AR-15's in the $390 range. You can find new Savage Axis or other value bolt guns for the low 300 mark, even the 250 range. At that price point I'd have to say your money is better spent on a new production gun thats chambered in a round manufactured in the United States. Even the value AR-15's will serve you well and given how modular the system is you can eventually replace the internals with better parts as you go along.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The question is, does it beat (for exactly the same money) a brand new Savage Axis .308 scope ready with a great trigger? The Mosin is a gun that's more than 2 pounds heavier, 8 inches longer & far less accurate than the Axis, is very difficult to put a solid rifle regular eye-relief scope on, that has a crappy trigger and that kicks like a mule?
> 
> That, to me, is the question.


And will be the question till the end of time when it comes to money and rifles. Like you I purchased MN and ammo when they damn near gave them away with one exception, I went for the 91/59 and 38's with the mindset of acquiring enough for a platoon size element and glad I did seeing today's prices. Same goes for the SKS but entered the game a little behind the curve.

Mr Trump needs to lift the import ban but do not see it happening with Russia. If I was to start today it would be the 308 when it comes to bolt action.

I also believe collusion is afoot when it comes to surplus rifles, ammo, websites and pricing along with run of the mill supply and demand.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

If You already own a Mosin then the answer is yes. If you are buying one now, I would be hesitant about doing so at today's prices. I have owned mine for a while now, but it is more of a backup then my SHTF rifle.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Boss Dog said:


> While I'm glad I have mine (M44), got it early like others here, I wouldn't pay the prices being asked now. I'm getting pretty low on surplus ammo, it's hard to find and priced accordingly. Commercial soft point ammo costs about $1 per round, I've got 100 rounds of it left and it's brass. Look elsewhere for low priced prepper rifle, RPD is on point about seeking out a surplus Mauser. Ammo (and components) more readily available and cheaper. Sure miss my long ago departed Chilean M95 Mauser. One day... one day


should save that brass, a small collar of .250 copper tubing soldered into the pocket, and swagged to .209 works well. I got 100 ctgs I did that too and been shooting powder coated cast bullets out of it. They shoot well, and going on 3rd reload with them.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was putting together my "arsenal", . . . one of the major selling points was not the weapon, . . . but the ammo.

My weapons revolve around military ammo, . . . some of which will be available up to the next cave man cycle, . . . they include 9mm, .45ACP, 7.62 x 51, 7.62 x 39, and 5.56 AR ammo.

Mauser ammo, . . . 30-06, . . . .270, . . . and a host of others are available NOW, . . . but when the stuff starts dripping off the fan blades, . . . it will be less available, . . . and by the time it has dried on the fan blades, . . . it'll be all shot up, hoarded away, and gone.

At least "some" of my weapons will still have fodder available, . . . and that was important to me.

7.62 x 54 is already hard to come by, . . . what will it be then???

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I respect your opinion and I would say in most situations your position is sound. I do look hard at durability/reliability for things that I am betting my life and my family's life on. I probably made some choices others would do differently but we all have unique situations or abilities that we bring to the table. I tend to like tried and proven weapons that preformed well despite conditions that cause others to malfunction and that is not limited to the Mosin Nagant.


Sound thinking, Camel! Your points have merit, we just have a bit of a different take on it and that's all good!


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> 7.62 x 54 is already hard to come by, . . . what will it be then???
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Back 10 years ago, when crates were available dirt cheap, we had the chance to stock up on 7.62x54r.

Now? You are exactly right, Dwight, it's much harder to find than something like .308 or .30-06 or .223/5.56


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Back 10 years ago, when crates were available dirt cheap, we had the chance to stock up on 7.62x54r.
> 
> Now? You are exactly right, Dwight, it's much harder to find than something like .308 or .30-06 or .223/5.56


Cheap Ammo For Sale | In Stock Ammunition For Sale has a bunch, Privi Partisan, Silver Bear, Sellier & Bellot, Tula, Wolf.
From single 20 round boxes, to 500 rounds for $235.
Lucky Gunner only puts on their web site what they actually have in stock. Nothing shown is on back order.
I have dealt with them before.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

If I run out of ammo for for '06's , I have way more problems that I can deal with.


----------

